# Late 2015 Monitors for post proccessing



## mnclayshooter (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm in the market for a new monitor for photo editing. I used to pride myself on being up-to-speed with technology, but in the last three years, I feel like the world of terminology and specifications for monitors has passed me by. Any key suggestions about what to look for in the monitors that are available late 2015? 

The things I find I don't know enough about are the different types of IPS panels and which is best for photo editing. 

I have the i1display pro calibrator for reference. I've been using a dell laptop sometimes with external monitor (old TN panel), sometimes with laptop panel only... I've never quite gotten the color workflow right for printing. It always seems to take some trial-and-error in my process to get the exposure and specifically the reds to come out right. I'm hoping, with better control over my working environment (setting up the desk in a controlled lighting area) and having a more modern panel monitor, that I'll be able to cut out some of the testing/trial and error. 

Pointers on any known Black Friday/Good deals are appreciated (trying to keep the budget at $400 or less for a 27"-ish monitor that's higher resolution than 1920x1200 (or 1080).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2015)

Photo quality monitors are not updated frequently, so don't expect to find many new ones that have any new technology around.

Some of the 3-5 year old ones are still the best. 

There is a very wide price range, from a few hundred dollars to several thousand, tell us what your budget is, or you may get recommendations for something in the wrong price range.

If you are willing to spend $3,000 or more, there are some very good ones.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks - as noted.. I'm trying to stay under $400 as a goal. 

B&H and Adorama (Among others) have the Samsung 27" and 32" model on sale right now at $479-499 which have good reviews. Reviewers claim that the factory calibration is pretty much spot-on and that they didn't need to tweak it much. I'm comfortable with having to calibrate, but having it close out of the box is definitely a welcomed "feature". From the looks of things, it meets my needs, but I'm curious what are some items to "watch out for" in monitors now? 

http://www.adorama.com/SSGS27D850T.html

http://www.adorama.com/SSGS32D850T.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2015)

You get what you pay for, sometimes less. The Samsung display sounds like a cut above the standard display, and you will probably like it. 

Here is a review which includes testing and comparison to similar models. The reviewer had some harsh words as well as some things he liked.

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/15418-samsung-s27d850t-review-2560x1440-semi-glossy-8-bit-frc-pls-2.html


Make sure your video card is compatible, most newer cards will be compatible but may need a adapter.


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 25, 2015)

If you have trouble with getting good color with a calibrated display, possibly read up on color management. I liked Real World Color Management (Fraser et al.). With soft-proofing, proper profiles, gamut warnings enabled, and considering viewing environment, you should be spot on every time.


----------



## wojtek (Dec 25, 2015)

I would only recommend this brand:

http://www.eizo.com/products/coloredge/

I have one, absolute perfect gear and also easy to calibrate as it accepts most of good brands calibrators and you don't have to worry about brightness etc as the software adjusts all the controls when calibrating.


----------

